# WIP Body Shop Garage



## vcgresins (Nov 15, 2012)

hello modelers!
I started building this a few years ago and I get to it when i can. Here are a few pics so far and alot more to do. I will update pics here when I get to doing some more to it.
Thanks for looking
Manny


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Absolutely outstanding... Ya really got to look twice to see it's a dio !!!
What scale is it ?*


----------



## vcgresins (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks guys! Hey stang its 1:25 scale.
Manny


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

It's a thing of beauty. Thanks for sharing


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

The shop is very real looking! The ceiling is extremely realistic! Nice work!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Yea, the ceiling lighting makes it. Totally fools the eye. But it's not just the way it's set up. There is photo skills here, too! Nice job.


----------



## Eurosport94 (Jul 6, 2004)

Wow that's excellent work! Can't wait to see progress


----------



## vcgresins (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks guys!
Im hoping to get some more wip pics here in a couple days or so, I will update here.
Thanks again
manny


----------



## vcgresins (Nov 15, 2012)

Small update: got the air compressor in its spot just have to run the lines etc. Couple pics of the cars etc that will be in the garage now and then getting worked on and I will change them every now and then.
Thanks for looking
Manny


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Damn! Love the shot with the Impala sitting back in the corner with the raw sheet metal. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

